# Apache erstellt viele Tasks, Server sehr langsam



## YourDoom (4. Nov. 2012)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe auf meinem Root Server Debian6 installiert.
Drauf läuft Apache2 mit ISPCP + Webmin und PHP-CGI.
Seit einem Monat läuft der Server jedoch ziemlich langsam, deshalb habe ich xdebug installiert und meine Skripte verfolgt. Ich denke jedoch dass es nicht mehr an den Skripten selbst liegt, sondern an Konfigurationen.
Beim Befehl *ps -A* wird folgendes (Apache2 wurde vor 1 Stunde restartet) ausgegeben:
nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service
weiter unten sieht man, dass Apache und PHP-CGI ziemlich oft laufen.

Ich habe mir ein Skript geschrieben, was die einzelnen vu's zusammenfasst, deren Prozesse zählt und die Zeiten summiert, wie lange deren PHP-Prozesse bereits laufen und folgendes wird mir ausgegeben:

```
vu2009 (12 - 29s)
vu2004 (3 - 15s)
vu2008 (21 - 8s)
vu2011 (3 - 6s)
vu2003 (9 - 0s)
vu2006 (6 - 0s)
vu2024 (3 - 0s)
vu2019 (3 - 0s)
... hier kommen noch einige mit kurzen Zeiten ...
```
30 Min später:

```
vu2004 (3 - 29s)
vu2009 (9 - 23s)
vu2008 (21 - 13s)
vu2024 (6 - 8s)
vu2011 (3 - 8s)
vu2006 (6 - 0s)
vu2019 (3 - 0s)
...
```
es gab auch kurz zeiten, wo vu2004 mit wenigen oder vielen Prozessen bis zu 120s brauchte.

Beim Befehl *ps -u vu2004*:

```
PID TTY          TIME CMD
 2622 ?        00:00:00 php5-cgi
 2624 ?        00:00:16 php5-cgi
 2625 ?        00:00:14 php5-cgi
```
Beim Befehl *ps -u vu2009*:

```
PID TTY          TIME CMD
 1155 ?        00:00:00 php-cgi
 1156 ?        00:00:04 php-cgi
 1157 ?        00:00:04 php-cgi
 2000 ?        00:00:00 php-cgi
 2001 ?        00:00:00 php-cgi
 2002 ?        00:00:00 php-cgi
 3463 ?        00:00:00 php-cgi
 3464 ?        00:00:09 php-cgi
 3465 ?        00:00:09 php-cgi
```
Was vielleicht noch zu erwähnen wäre ist, dass vu2009 als einziger User PHP 5.2, ioncube und Zend Optimizer nutzt (deshalb kann ich da auch weder xhprof, noch xdebug ausführen).

htop zeigt mir jetzt nach einer Stunde Laufzeit über 400 Tasks, vorher waren es über 800 Tasks:


der Befhel *free -m* zeigt mir:

```
total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:         15999       8464       7534          0        308       6329
-/+ buffers/cache:       1826      14172
Swap:        32766          0      32766
```
Daten zum Server:
6TB Speicher, 3TB pro Partition, einma RAID 1 Mirroring
i7 Quad Core Prozessor
16 GB Ram
Bin bei Hetzner, Root EX 4

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch einige Tipps für mich, wie ich das beheben kann, ich möchte ungern den Server formatieren 

Ich hatte noch ein Skript geschrieben, was die Servergeschwindigkeiten zu verschiedenen Zeiten misst:
*http://alturl.com/kupq6*
Falls das was bringt..

Liebe Grüße

Nachtrag:
Ich habe zum Test mal alle Hosts offline genommen, die so hohe Zahlen hatten. Der Server war trotzdem so langsam. Muss also an was anderem liegen, nicht an den Hosts :/ Es gab noch immer so viele Apache Tasks, dafür wenige php-cgi Tasks.

2. Nachtrag:
Ich habe nun lighttpd installiert (port 81), eines meiner Seiten auf beiden ports zugänglich gemacht und apache gestoppt... und siehe da... es ist rasend schnell  möchte aber bei apache bleiben, soll halt nur schneller werden.


=======================

ich habe heute bzw. gestern abend es geschafft nginx zu installieren, es auf port 80 zu schalten und apache auf port 81 zu schalten und es dann weiterzuleiten und siehe da, aus 107 apache prozessen wurden nur noch 7-13 apache prozesse...
bisher sieht es ziemlich gut aus mit dem server.
ich weiß nicht, wieso es so langsam vorher war, jedoch wehrt nginx das echt gut ab, keine ahnung, vielleicht (d)dos.

ich werde mal schauen, ob es nun gut und schnell bleibt, oder nicht 

hier sieht man ja das resultat:
*http://alturl.com/kupq6*

liebe grüße (thema vorerst pausiert :-D ich hoffe das bleibt so)


----------

